# Kostenlos



## Nightfisher_1 (29. August 2010)

Hallo Leute ich haben schon in vielen Threads gelesen ,wie man günstig oder kostelos angelzubehör bekommen kann.
Beispiele sind Wickelblei(dachdeckerei),fotodose(Fotoecke).....
Könnt ihr mal bitte eure tipps reinschreiben danke.


----------



## dib (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

wenn man sich zum beispiel swinger oder kletteraffen sparen möchte reicht auch eine herkömmliche ü-ei hülle, die kann man sich auch schenken lassen wenn man die richtigen fragt, da tüddelt man nen stück draht rein und biegt diesen in grossem bogen , um es in die schnur zu hängen , das gute dabei ist das man als gegengewichte zb bei strömung auch einfach kleine steine reinmachen kann , und ein knicklicht passt da auch rein , aber wie man kostenlos auf dauer an knicklichter rankommt das kann ich dir nicht sagen .


----------



## stephan148 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

glühwürmchen einfangen.


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

hay Danke für die tipps genau so etwas meinte ich -schreibt ruhig noch weitere gute tipps rein .


----------



## Pudel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



stephan148 schrieb:


> glühwürmchen einfangen.


 
und sie in ein Glas mit deckel geben oben kleine löcher rein machen dass luft rein kommt und wenn es dann richtig dunkel ist hast du ne 1a Lampe vorausgesetzt du hast genügend Glühwürmchen gefangen!! :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Futterkorb = Lockenwickler (von Oma...)


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

hast du ein prototyp von dem futterkorb(Bilder?) (wie hast den wirbel fest gemacht und wie montierst es an der rute?-Huddelgefhr?!)

Bin Froh über weitere tipps






_


----------



## Raubfischzahn (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Stippe = abgebrochener Ast

Da brauchst du nur noch ne Schnurr, Haken und Blei und deine Angel suchst du dir direkt am Wasser.

Vieleicht haben ja noch andere hier, irgendwelche Tips was man anstelle von einem Haken oder Schnurr verwenden könnte...
Dann wärst du sowas von Kostenlos ausgestattet, Kostenloser gehts dann nimmer:g


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

nö, hab ich nicht, bin kein Futterkorb-Angler

hab´s aber schon bei einigen Kollegen in der Kiste gesehen

sollte doch kein Problem sein, mit was Tüddeldraht ´nen Wirbel da dran zu befestigen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

wenn Du was kostenlos haben willst, dann lohnt sich bei Niedrigwasser auch immer ein Spaziergang am Ufer vorbei, da findet man so einiges...


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Danke für den tipp














________
____________
_________________


----------



## Peter51 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Futterkorb = Lockenwickler (von Oma...)



mal schaun ob mans erkennen kann?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

feine Arbeit, @Peter!


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

habt ihr noch andere ideen 
z.B Bleigussformen
-Kann man sich blei auch anders machen als unbedingt eine gussform zukaufen und braucht man unbedingt einen brenner?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Nightfisher_1 schrieb:


> habt ihr noch andere ideen
> z.B Bleigussformen
> -Kann man sich blei auch anders machen als unbedingt eine gussform zukaufen und braucht man unbedingt einen brenner?


 
Wenn man genug Geschick hat, kann man sich aus Konservendosen Gussformen zurecht biegen. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich auch davon mal ein Foto machen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Peter51 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Nightfisher_1 schrieb:


> habt ihr noch andere ideen
> z.B Bleigussformen
> -Kann man sich blei auch anders machen als unbedingt eine gussform zukaufen und braucht man unbedingt einen brenner?



ja klar... nur mich fragen


----------



## Peter51 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> feine Arbeit, @Peter!



mit verschiedenen Varianten, viel Überlegung und rumgetüfftel sind mein Kumpel und ich dann auf den Lockenwickler gekommen. Bei einem Gang übern Trödel hab ich dann eine ganze Tüte voll Wickler für 2 Euro gekauft und weiter gefummelt. 

Die fliegen was das Zeugs hält und wenns reist, der nächste Bitte ohne "Aua" zu sagen. Denn, jedes gekaufe Futterkörbchen tut weh wenn es verloren geht.

Das von der Organisation her schwierigste und teuerste waren die Dichtungsringe. Aber auch da fanden wir eine geniale Lösung. Ab zum Lieferanten für Heizung und Sanitär und dort direkt über mein Konto bestellt, das ich erst noch einrichten musste. 

Was mir noch nicht so gefällt ist der Preis von den .... Röhrchen....mit den Wirbeln dran (Hab den Namen grad nicht im Kopf). Dies sind teuer, zu teuer, und die aus Plastik brechen leicht.

Habt ihr euch schonmal darüber Gedanken gemacht? ;+


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Nightfisher_1 schrieb:


> habt ihr noch andere ideen
> z.B Bleigussformen
> -Kann man sich blei auch anders machen als unbedingt eine gussform zukaufen


Man kann sie auch selbst bauen, aber wenn man bedenkt das eine Bleigussform letztendlich kostet lohnt sich das nicht wirklich.


> und braucht man unbedingt einen brenner?


Kochplatte tut es genauso.


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

@fangenichts5

Hay ja klar stell mal ein foto rein !!!!

@peter51

kannst du mal eine konstruktionsbeschreibung machen ?

_____________________________________________________

Wo bekommt man billig Blei zum Gießen und wie gieße ich die sachen dann auf der kochplatte?


 ____________
_________________
_____________________


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Hier mal die Gussform:





Das Blech der Konservendose habe ich mir mit einer(kleinen) Ölblechschere zurecht geschnitten, dann habe ich das ganze zu einer Gussform "gefaltet".
Um das ganze an der Schnur befestigen zu können, habe ich durch die Form dann auch noch einen alten Nagel gejagt. Die Form sieht zwar etwas unsauber aus, aber da läuft nichts aus und ich bin zufrieden mit meinen Formen. Dies ist übrigens die 40 Gramm Form. Ich kann morgen dann auch mal ein Bild von den Bleien machen.





Ich habe mir schon einiges, sehr kostengünstiges gebastelt. Z.B. etwas, wo man seine Paternoster, Stahlvorfächer, etc. aufwickeln kann. Bestehend aus einer (leeren) Silikonkartusche, Schaumstoff und etwas Heißkleber:






Morgen werden dann noch mal ein paar Sachen folgen (Futterkörbe, etc.). Als Jungangler muss man halt kreativ sein

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Peter51 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Nightfisher_1 schrieb:


> @peter51
> 
> kannst du mal eine konstruktionsbeschreibung machen ?
> 
> Wo bekommt man billig Blei zum Gießen und wie gieße ich die sachen dann auf der kochplatte?



Man besorge sich Blei. 
Man besorge sich Bleimatten
Man schaut nach ob man einen alten Kochtopf hat, am besten einen mit einem Henkelarm
Man schmilzt alles auf der Kochplatte (gut Lüften) flüssig
Wenn Flüssig, dann fertig.

Man schneide in der Zeit wo sich das Blei erwärmt ein paar schmale Streifen aus der Bleimatte, mit einer einfachen Papierschere.

Nun zur Gussform
Man besorge sich Spachtelmaterial: Gips, Prestolit, Fassadenspachtel oder man kann auch für eine einmalige Gießung eine einfache Kartoffel benutzen.

Eine gekaufte Bleiform in die noch dünn angemischte Masse drücken, oder die Kartoffel mit einem Messer ausschnitzen.
Wenn hart, dann fertig.

Man besorge sich Gummiringe von ca. 2,5 cm im Durchmesser

nun füge man alles zusammen.

Den zugeschnitte Bleistreifen über die Gussform legen.
Das flüssige Blei wird einfach vorsichtig in die fertige Form giessen kurz hart werden lassen und  ins Wasser werfen, fertig.

Omas Lockenwickler, egal ob aus Metall oder Kunststoff, nehmen das gegossene fertige Blei anpassen den Gummiring anlegen und das überstehenden Bleistreifen in den Loickenwickler reinknicken. 
Man achte darauf das es lange Streifen sind weil die kurzen sich ohne Heißwachsfixierung wieder zurück biegen können.

Fertig.


----------



## K4m (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Was mir noch nicht so gefällt ist der Preis von den .... Röhrchen....mit den Wirbeln dran (Hab den Namen grad nicht im Kopf). Dies sind teuer, zu teuer, und die aus Plastik brechen leicht.
> 
> Habt ihr euch schonmal darüber Gedanken gemacht? ;+



Anti Tangle 
Aber vielleicht solltest du da etwas mehr investieren und die aus metall nehmen, die gibt es nämlich auch


----------



## stephan148 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

kann man sich das anti-tangle selbst basteln?? Wenn ja wie und woraus


----------



## HD4ever (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



dib schrieb:


> wenn man sich zum beispiel swinger oder kletteraffen sparen möchte reicht auch eine herkömmliche ü-ei hülle, die kann man sich auch schenken lassen wenn man die richtigen fragt, da tüddelt man nen stück draht rein und biegt diesen in grossem bogen , um es in die schnur zu hängen , das gute dabei ist das man als gegengewichte zb bei strömung auch einfach kleine steine reinmachen kann , und ein knicklicht passt da auch rein , .




mache das gleiche mit den Plastik-Sektkorken als Einhänge Bißanzeiger ...


----------



## olaf70 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Einfach mal den Müll den Angler am Wasser hinterlassen genauer inspizieren. Rutenhalter kaufe ich z.B. überhaupt nicht mehr, da habe ich bestimmt schon mindestens 10 Stück von gefunden, teilweise richtig hochwertige Sachen. Oder Wobbler, Posen und Blinker die in den Büschen hängen.
Erfahrungsgemäß sind Stellen an denen Nachts viel geangelt wird die ergiebigsten.


----------



## stephan148 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

rutenhalter kann ich bestätigen hab auch schon ne menge und auch gute gefunden.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Pudel schrieb:


> und sie in ein Glas mit deckel geben oben kleine löcher rein machen dass luft rein kommt und wenn es dann richtig dunkel ist hast du ne 1a Lampe vorausgesetzt du hast genügend Glühwürmchen gefangen!! :m


 


da leuchten doch nur die Mädchen, damit die Männchen ihnen folgen  und Mädchen einfangen ist nicht gerade einfach!


----------



## BeatleB84 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Man besorge sich Blei.
> Man besorge sich Bleimatten
> Man schaut nach ob man einen alten Kochtopf hat, am besten einen mit einem Henkelarm
> Man schmilzt alles auf der Kochplatte (gut Lüften) flüssig
> ...



Ich würde verdammt aufpassen, was das Nutzen von Bleigussformen aus Gips oder einer Kartoffel angeht. In beiden (vorallem in der Kartoffel) ist nämlich noch genug Feuchtigkeit oder restfeuchte vorhanden. Das kann dann beim gießen böse enden. Besorg dir lieber Brandschottmasse oder hitzebeständiges Silikon. Auch Knete geht für ein paar Gießvorgänge!!!


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Man schmilzt alles auf der Kochplatte (gut Lüften) flüssig
> Wenn Flüssig, dann fertig.



Auch damit wäre ich vorsichtig!

Am besten die ganze Schweinerei draußen gießen.

Wahrscheinlich wird sich die Menge an verdampftem Blei sehr gering halten, also die Wahrscheinlichkeit Blei einzuatmen wird sehr klein sein, aber dieses ist wiederum hochgiftig!

Außerdem weiß man ja nie so genau was für ein Schund noch so in den Bleiresten ist, die man ja meist benutzt!


----------



## Franky (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> da leuchten doch nur die Mädchen, damit die Männchen ihnen folgen  und Mädchen einfangen ist nicht gerade einfach!



Piccolöchen, Zalando-Gutschein und 'ne Fake-Gucci-Handtasche....... |kopfkrat

(und schnelle Schuhe für mich.... :q)


----------



## zander1 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



stephan148 schrieb:


> kann man sich das anti-tangle selbst basteln?? Wenn ja wie und woraus


 

Von einem Q-tip - Röhrchen die Watte entfernen, größeren Karabinerwirbel draufgequetscht, fertig.

Gruß zander1#h


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

und und mit einem tropfen kleber fixieren


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

für was ist eig das anti.tangle? sry kenne ich noch nich so aus


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Nightfisher_1 schrieb:


> für was ist eig das anti.tangle? sry kenne ich noch nich so aus




Sowas:

http://www.kochkg.de/bilder/angelsport/40844.jpg

|wavey:


----------



## Duke Nukem (1. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Die Sache mit dem Blei selbst gießen würde ich mir noch mal überlegen. Wo willst Du das Blei kostenlos herbekommen? Autobatterien?

  Als Grundbleie würde ich alte Stahlbolzen oder große Muttern verwenden, so etwas findet man doch in jeder Werkstatt. Bei Bolzen müsste noch ein Loch durchgebohrt werden um ein Stück dicke Sehne oder Maurerschnur durchzuziehen, wo man später den Wirbel einhängen kann. Um Rost vorzubeugen könnte man die Teile noch in alten Lack tauchen. 


  Andreas


----------



## Duke Nukem (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Habe mir gleich mal 2 Brandungsgewichte vorbereitet. Speziell für Dänemark weil dort Blei nicht soo beliebt ist.

  24er U-Scheiben, 5mm stark mit 79mm Aussendurchmesser = 168g/Stk.






  Wenn das Wetter morgen gut wird, werde ich Abends berichten wie die Donuts fliegen.


  Andreas


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Hay Ich meinte nich was dass ist sondern wofür man so ein anti tangle benutzt


----------



## Duke Nukem (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Ich war heute in Dänemark am Alsfjord und habe die Unterlegscheiben-Brandungsgewichte getestet. Leider fliegen die Teile nicht wie Frisbees sondern trudeln im Flug, was zu einem Wurfweitenverlust von ca. 20% führt. 

Beim Einholen entwickeln die Scheiben eine Eigendynamik wie ein 168g Wobbler, so dass man denkt da hängt ein Fisch dran.


  Fazit: Nicht empfehlenswert. #d




Andreas


PS.: Bolzen und Mutter fliegen bestimmt besser


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> PS.: Bolzen und Mutter fliegen bestimmt besser



würde was stabförmiges vorschlagen #c

hab mal Blei in diese Zigarrentubos gegossen, dann hat man ein nettes ü300g-Blei


----------



## Duke Nukem (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

2. Versuch

  Diesmal ein Stück Gewindestange M26, Gewicht 176g, in Lockfarbe

  Bei Stahlgewichten darf man ein Tick großzügiger sein, da ja der Abtrieb aufgrund der größeren Wasserverdrängung niedriger ausfällt.








  Andreas


PS.:Ich denke Bleie in Lockfarben könnten eine Zukunft haben


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kostenlos*

Hallo Leute!
Hatte ja eigentlich versprochen noch weitere Bilder zu posten, doch vor kurzem wurde der Verteilerkasten für Telefon und Internet umgefahren....#q
Nun ja, die Bilder werden aber in den nächsten Tagen folgen, Internet (und auch Telefon) ist nun wieder verfügbar.

Sachen gibts!|rolleyes

@ Duke Nukem
Sieht gut aus!:m

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------

